# Columbia Military model WW1 era?



## Euphman06 (Jul 16, 2017)

Anything worth while here? Probably not actually military...but civilian post ww1 era?







Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jul 17, 2017)

I could use that headbadge.  Is it for sale?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 17, 2017)

No


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 17, 2017)

*Looks like a Miami motorbike frame and fork with detachable 
Westfield trussrods (Westfield purchased Miami Cycle Co.) ... 
and a 30-tooth .. Miami .. one-inch pitch chainring.

..... patric



 *


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Patric! Any value on these? I'm more into ballooners, just happened to stumble upon this


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2017)

Whats the point in a value if it's not for sale? Just put it on and say 100,000,000 and you will get a value.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 17, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Whats the point in a value if it's not for sale? Just put it on and say 100,000,000 and you will get a value.





Because it's for sale.... but I'm not the one selling it


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 17, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Thanks Patric! Any value on these? I'm more into ballooners, just happened to stumble upon this





*The least valuable piece is the fork.

It's not quite a Miami because of those loose
trussrods.  For someone that wants to build a
Miami ... this package would be of value.

The Military badge may have been originally 
placed by Westfield.  But a ''would-be'' builder
of a Miami machine would not want that badge
on her / his Miami rig.

I see two packages here >>> the badge is one
unit that could benefit someone ... AND everything
else as the second unit.

While I don't feel comfortable putting a cash value
on either unit ... I will say your stumble could be a
modest money-maker .. if you avoid dealing with a
greedy hand.*

*You are very fortunate.

....... patric




 *


----------



## Mercian (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Some previous discussion on this bike here, in case it helps:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia-military-model-opinions.96952/#post-632071

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Yea this bike was on here before. I know a few people wanted to buy it the first time around, but the owner would let it go, or wanted too much, or both....


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 17, 2017)

Wants 600. Im probably not buying it so let the sharks swim. Harrisburg craigslist

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks, Catfish.

There was some discussion on the G503 site about it too.

http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=277835

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 11, 2021)

Anyone know who bought this??


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 11, 2021)

Funny thing... I was just thinking about this bike recently and wishing I'd bought it back them, but didn't. Don't know where it went


----------

